# My Friendly Robin



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a piccie I took in Dec of my garden robin:










He would come down every time I put the food out, getting more and more used to me.

If I was by the back door, or working at the table nearby he would sit on the fence looking in and chirping away, because he wanted food :lol:

He was looking a bit deshevelled in Spring and must've been busy feeding his new family. He even brought a fledging to the garden and was feeding it awww

Now we've become friends  He will eat out of my hand now and comes to the garden if he sees me out there. So sweet.

It's so nice getting so close to the wildlife and knowing this little bird is trusting me


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely picture. I agree with you it is so nice when wildlife comes into your garden.
Does the little Robin still come and visit you now?
We have just had a grey squirrel come along for some food and it was throwing it down with rain and his tail was spread over his back to keep the rain off. How clever is that!
It really made my day to see him.
Just hope he calls again soon!!


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

What a clever squirrel you have - with a built in umbrella hehe

I haven't seen the robin the last few weeks, but I've not been in the garden much because the weather hasn't been that great up here. Hopefully he'll be back soon. He's usually around in the winter and I'm sure he'll come and tell me he wants feeding!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow!! What a lovely picture x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovely robin picture, they are such bold little birds


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

He came back today - so put some food out for him... he was sitting on the fence staring at me, willing to put the food out :lol: Gotta love him !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

we have blue tits that harass us through the windows, I think they've been watching 'The Birds' & want to scare us into feeding them


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> we have blue tits that harass us through the windows, I think they've been watching 'The Birds' & want to scare us into feeding them


lol They certainly have some character!


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

Wow !! YOu should sent his in to a card company !!!


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool pic! You are lucky to get so close to him! In the summer my Mum had a baby thrush that was always in her garden. I took some mealworms over for her to feed him and eventually he would hand feed too!  My kids got some great photos of him. He used to wait on the fence and divebomb you when you went outside,lol! Then he would sit on the window sill staring into the kitechen until he was fed! Sadly the thrush grew up and moved on. Well, we like to think that is what happened rather than him being eaten by something.


----------

